# H: Eldar and Orks -- W: GK



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have

5 Eldar Waveserpents
2 Current Fireprism
1 old medal prism
1 unit of DA with head swaps
An insane number of anything of Orks from AoBr
10x Lootas

I'm looking for 
GKSS
GK terminators
GK dreds
Dreadknights

PM me for additional details or pics


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

PM Sent!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

Reply sent


----------

